# NEW RELEASE - CiM CC Vent Pod w/ Electric Boost Gauge Package!



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*[url]www.ConceptsInMotion.net*[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

wish you made this in 2 years ago lol!

looks nice!

mine rubs against my steering wheel and i hate it and after sanding it down the pod looks crappy. :thumbup:


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

do you sell just the pod without the gauge?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Our pods are specifically designed to be used with our gauges, so they are not sold separately.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I have one of these, i absolutely love it. This is where every boost gauge placement ever should be. not obstructing your factory gauges/CEL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Bruno!


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Bruno!


How do you guys keep making your last comment appear as new?? :sly:

This is like the 4th time in the past couple days this post has appeared as new. Same comment and it doesn't show as 'edited' or anything either....

I'll admit I want one of these gauges and keep checking out the thread for comments, but I keep feeling tricked.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol. From one ninja to another, what kind of ninja would I be if I gave away my ninja secrets? JK

No trickery though. It's a legit product with a legit FREE shirt, only if it is specified in the comments field at checkout. PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Just do it already!


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Just do it already!


You sir, need some gas. 

I'm guessing that's the white backlight gauge?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

That's right. Get it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

U still making this? Where can i get one? Link?


😎


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

RAULTPEREZ said:


> U still making this? Where can i get one? Link?
> 
> 
> 


Click on the picture in the first post.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Is a boost tap required or is there another location to grab vacuum from? 

Has anyone done a "how to" on a CC boost gauge install?

-Eli


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Eli,

A boost tap is not required if 1. you already have one or 2. you can find another location to tap into for vacuum pressure. Most other locations are practical and that's why people don't use them. A boost tap is your easiest and cleanest solution. 

Bruno has written a DIY you can use as a guideline.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6983971-CIM-boost-gauge-install-DIY-CC-and-B6-passat


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

For me, this is a $3000 boost gauge. Not because of the cost of the gauge, but because after I get it, I'm going to want to see the needle go higher and higher, and thus, go K04. :laugh:

This looks so much better than the steering wheel pod. So glad to see support for the CC. Any available option to do a gauge with white lighting/blue needles with this kit? I've got the Passat R cluster and would like to match it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike, the R style gauges are currently not available. We hope to get them in the near future.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Does the gauge hold up to the extreme temperature differences with really hot or really cold air coming out of that vent ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, over 1000 gauges sold with no issues due to hot or cold air from the vents.


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

would this fit a standard 52mm gauge or only 45mm?

These are the specs in question:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Unfortunately it will not. Due to the space availability, the pod was specifically designed for our 45mm gauge.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Can it be had with the golf R gauge? white and blue? I don't have red needles since I swapped the cluster to the premium r line mfa


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

The .:R style gauges are currently not available. However, we do have future plans for a release.


----------



## 303Downshift (Mar 27, 2014)

Hmm I'm half tempted to take the bait. Sweet idea, it beats a hose clamp around the steering wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey Minh, you doin alright? .. i just ordered one, hook me up my man! .. hope you still have the t-shirts, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's orders!


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

If this is for the center air vent i gotta get this, the one's for the left vent i can never read for my hands always in the way, i had one on my manual GTI and it was a waste, had a center mount made by Modshack for my TT and loved it.


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

[email protected] r u saying this is for the left vent ? or does it fit the center vent like the link to your website states, i don't want to order if it only fits the left vent, thanks

Available for the VW CC 2.0T application! Although the louvers on the vents stay open, air flow can still be controlled by opening and closing the air duct as normal. Designed specifically for our 45mm gauges, this vent pod fits in the center stack and is angled towards the driver for maximum visibilty.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry for the incorrect wording on our site. Corrections have been made. The location for this pod is for the driver's side vent (by the door).


----------



## bessvybz (Mar 27, 2015)

MY CC has the lighted vents. Do you guys also carry those, or plan to have them anytime soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

bessvybz,
This kit is for the vent pod and gauge kit only. You keep your existing vent housing assembly. All you have to do is pop out your existing vent louvers and replace it with our pod. So, whether you have lighted/nonlighted vents, you get to keep it the same. I hope that clarifies a little bit.


----------



## bessvybz (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> bessvybz,
> This kit is for the vent pod and gauge kit only. You keep your existing vent housing assembly. All you have to do is pop out your existing vent louvers and replace it with our pod. So, whether you have lighted/nonlighted vents, you get to keep it the same. I hope that clarifies a little bit.


Thanks for the clarification. :thumbup:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Jsyk the original link in the post is bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Seems to be fine...


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Could be that im on the tapatalk app, just keeps getting a 404 bad request. No worries already checked it out via the site and am looking into boost taps now to utilize one of these 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's orders!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

bessvybz said:


> MY CC has the lighted vents. Do you guys also carry those, or plan to have them anytime soon?


What are these lighted vents you speak of?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for everyone's orders!



It's frustrating you guys keep bumping this thread with no new posts. 😒


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's orders!


----------

